# How would you guys repair this?



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been poking around my MKII since the weather has been nicer. I found this in my trunk:








Driver side. The eyelet there is for one of the bumper mounting bolts. This one is looking through the channel that the bumper mounting bracket goes into the trunk.








I took this pictures after I cleaned up the rust a little. How would you guys fix this hole? Weld in new metal or use a body patch and bondo? I've got access to both.

Erik



_Modified by ErikGTI at 9:40 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: How would you guys repair this? (ErikGTI)*

With access to welding, I'd weld it. I'd make sure I had the measurements to re-drill that hole to put the bumper mounting bolt back in, or have your replacement piece pre-drilled and the bolt in the hole finger tight to be sure you can get the bolt in when all is said and done.


----------

